# Free Logo please :)



## Iartchaos4death (Sep 28, 2011)

I wasn't sure if this is the right place to put this in so.. Im sorry if it isn't.

Hey guys i know most of you will want to be paid for the work you have done so yea.. Well hope some of you might do it for free 

So i already have what i want in mind.

I have this face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And i would like the crown on this picture to be stuck on my face positioned like it in this picture.






So basically just removing the blowfish and putting my face 

It would nice if you guys could use red and black colours.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Frick (Sep 28, 2011)

Deadpool 4 presydent mon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2011)

I will work on it later.


----------



## Iartchaos4death (Sep 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I will work on it later.



Thx man


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 28, 2011)

Iartchaos4death said:


> Thx man



Totally off-topic, but your avitar made me do a double take!  I like my first thought of a thong.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 28, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Totally off-topic, but your avitar made me do a double take!  I like my first thought of a thong.



You are aware that this really shows a thong, right? Its not a lamp despite almost everyone believing this. Viewer discretion advised, altough no nudity visible


----------



## Iartchaos4death (Sep 28, 2011)

mrcl said:


> you are aware that this really shows a thong, right? Its not a lamp despite almost everyone believing this. viewer discretion advised, altough no nudity visible



no way!!! Lol!


----------



## temp02 (Sep 28, 2011)

MRCL said:


> You are aware that this really shows a thong, right? Its not a lamp despite almost everyone believing this. Viewer discretion advised, altough no nudity visible



Sorry but no


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah. It may take me a while and I'm quite busy today so will probably get an image from me late tomorrow. But you are quite welcome. And yes it is a thong. lol


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 28, 2011)

MRCL said:


> You are aware that this really shows a thong, right? Its not a lamp despite almost everyone believing this. Viewer discretion advised, altough no nudity visible



Hahahahaaaa!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude my mind has been blown away.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh come on.  It's shopped - no camel toe.


----------



## Iartchaos4death (Sep 29, 2011)

Your kidding me!!! I showed this pic to a 10+ year old and was like bro.. its a lamp.. impossible for it to be something else. OMG!@#!@


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Let me know if this is up to your standard.


----------



## Iartchaos4death (Sep 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Let me know if this is up to your standard.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43762&stc=1&d=1317268023




WOAH!!! ITS GOOD!!! but do you think you can make the face small about the same size as the blowfish. This is gonna be on my youtube dp.

And if possible could you just do a quick add to

This is my youtube name: RaikoCss

If possible could you add the logo to the o so it would be: Raik(logo)Css. So it would be something like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is my utube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/Raikocss?feature=mhee

Thanks man  ya


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

I will see what I can do. No promises. I've been playing around with it for a while now to make the face smaller it just cannot be done on that particular background. 

What you like better?




-OR-


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 29, 2011)

i like this


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Was playing around a little bit.


----------



## Iartchaos4death (Sep 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110929/Capture004.jpg



This 1 is deff better but what im looking for is like if you could do it exactly like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same font if possible 



micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110929/Capture004.jpg



So yeah if you could just take the white colour out and made it all Red + thicken the font alittle and lower the logo a tinyyy bit. I'll love you forever

Sorry if im asking too much T_T

Also if you can, can you upload to http://imgur.com/ thx


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Tried to match it up as best I could.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 29, 2011)

DUDE!! Free Logos are my ShizNit! Check this out, you can have the sample for free - But I will have to charge for the 1080pHD :


----------



## Iartchaos4death (Sep 29, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110929/Capture006.jpg
> 
> Tried to match it up as best I could.



THATS THE BEST!!!! but wheres the a LOL! and plz upload to imgur 



bazookajoe said:


> dude!! Free logos are my shiznit! Check this out, you can have the sample for free - but i will have to charge for the 1080phd :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110929/capture334.png



lol!!!!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2011)

@Iartchaos, please use the edit button and/or multi-quote to add to your posts instead of double and tripple posting.
Thanks.


----------

